# Lost and Found



## mctdc (Jun 17, 2021)

I got off the Sunset Limited this morning in Alpine, TX. In our confusion of who was grabbing what as we de boarded, we left my camera bag under the seat in the roomette. It took over an hour to reach anyone on the phone or Twitter. We filed the appropriate report. Is there anything else I should do? We’ve tried calling El Paso station but the phone just rolls over to Amtrak’s main number. If found and turned in, will it go to the next staffed station? The end of the line? I am just despondent about this. The moment we realized the camera bag got left behind, we were driving from Alpine to Marfa and could see the train zooming along highway 90.


----------



## Cal (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear that. I don't know, it might have been taken off at El Paso or Tucson, or it might've all the way to LA. 

I'm sorry nobody responded to this earlier, as the train makes an extended stop in Tuscon and El Paso, you might've been able to board and ask if it was still onboard. You can try to call Amtrak or maybe LA Union Station, if they have a number. 

I hope you get it back.


----------



## Asher (Jun 18, 2021)

i Can see no reason why that should not be found and returned. It’s all documented who left it and who could have found it. Keep on top of it and good luck.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 18, 2021)

If you are a Guest Rewards member (Amtrak's free rewards program), you can call 1-800-207-5000; it's usually a faster option.

Welcome to AU, by the way! I wish it were under better circumstances but I hope for your camera's safe return. I know how that feels.


----------

